# Gold Color on Chrome baits...



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I am trying to recreate some old classic color storm thundersticks....I have a bunch of silver bodies...

I bought auto air transparent yellow sprayed the bait and this is my result...the bait looks more green antifreeze than gold...

Any suggestions on getting that bright shiny gold we all know and love?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Top Is my paint job bottom is an old school storm


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The only way I know is gold foil or gold paint sealed with epoxy. Don't think there's a transparent color that will look gold and still show the reflective metallic of the chrome underneath. That antifreeze color and shine looks great btw.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

All Eyes said:


> ......That antifreeze color and shine looks great btw.


I've got no clue how to get you to the color you want, but have to agree that the accidental color looks great!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks for the kind words on the lures...Yea I do like the Antifreeze look of these baits, but was kinda shocked that it turned green...Oh well live and learn...I got a few more ideas im gonna try...I did blue and purple transparent and they looked great as well...

I know that all of the old storm lures were all chromed then were tinted with yellow to some degree to get that gold finish...just gonna keep buying colors till i get it right


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Capt.Jeff,,Auto parts stores had a transparent spray can "Gold Trim" that would transform chrome accent trim parts on autos,,to GOLD TRIM .. Try Autozone or O'Riely's,,Autozone,, on line & see what you come up with.. That's my best on your search.. Good luck & good fishing weather!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks man. I'll look into that. 

I have been starting to get the effect I've been looking for with a very light coat

Liking this old school color a lot


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks good Jeff.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Nice Jeff. The more coats you put on the greener they get.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Auto Air has a Hi Lite gold in their 4400 series line of Hi-Lite Interference color paints. It may give you what you're looking for. I've used it over their metallic white to get a gold cast on baits. When I did it, I put a light coat of clear coat over the base color and then put a light coat of the Hi Lite gold and then clear coated again. It gave a gold sheen to the whole bait. Maybe the same process but with a couple more coats of the Hi Lite gold before clear coating?


----------

